# New to the site!!



## Mountain Man (Jun 3, 2013)

Just wanted to introduce myself to the drywall community over here! My name is Jesse and I'm a drywall contractor from southwest colorado. I am a machine taper running Columbia, tape tech, and drywall master tools. I mainly do high end residential work in Durango and Telluride. I specialize in custom hand textures typical of the southwestern style. Glad to be here!!:clap:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Welcome to the CT forum, on the main page is an introduction area you might want to go up there on post one for the rest of the guys on the forum, the main moderator down here is Sir Mix and jaws, both of them are very good guys and will help you along just nicely.

While you're waiting for your mud to dry check out the other sections in here you might learn a thing or two.


----------



## Mountain Man (Jun 3, 2013)

Snobnd said:


> Welcome to the CT forum, on the main page is an introduction area you might want to go up there on post one for the rest of the guys on the forum, the main moderator down here is Sir Mix and jaws, both of them are very good guys and will help you along just nicely.
> 
> While you're waiting for your mud to dry check out the other sections in here you might learn a thing or two.


Yep I introduced myself there first! And I'm most definately interested in picking some tips on other trades!!


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Awesome, I've been doing construction for over 35 years and every day in here I learn something new.

F.y.i if you don't have a picture it didn't happen.... We love to pick on....err... We love to admire pictures, yeah that's it that's the ticket 

Enjoy your stay


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

First you have to pass the exam:

Paper or Fiberglass?

Hawk & Trowel or Pan and Knife?

:laughing:


----------



## Mountain Man (Jun 3, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> First you have to pass the exam:
> 
> Paper or Fiberglass?
> 
> ...


Almost exclusively paper tape, the only time I use mesh is with hot mud for small patches. 

Pan and knife for drywall finishing. Nobody uses hawk & trowel for drywall in my area! Ill go hawk & trowel for venitian plaster though.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> First you have to pass the exam:
> 
> Paper or Fiberglass?
> 
> ...


He sure pass my test.

But then again I use wooden stilts trowel & knife, I mainly use paper but once in awhile mesh for cracks, and if the wall doesn't have a curve or angle... I get bored too easy.


----------



## nicktools561 (May 29, 2013)

Awesome I hope to see you on plenty of forums then! Good luck on getting settled in.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mountain Man said:


> Almost exclusively paper tape, the only time I use mesh is with hot mud for small patches.
> 
> Pan and knife for drywall finishing. Nobody uses hawk & trowel for drywall in my area! Ill go hawk & trowel for venitian plaster though.


It feels so lonely over here in trowel country. :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> First you have to pass the exam:
> 
> Paper or Fiberglass?
> 
> ...


It's so damn messy!! And It just chaps my A$$!:blink:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

blacktop said:


> It's so damn messy!! And It just chaps my A$$!:blink:


I just can't stand the itching afterwards. :laughing:


----------



## Animal (Jan 24, 2009)

Mountain Man said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself to the drywall community over here! My name is Jesse and I'm a drywall contractor from southwest colorado. I am a machine taper running Columbia, tape tech, and drywall master tools. I mainly do high end residential work in Durango and Telluride. I specialize in custom hand textures typical of the southwestern style. Glad to be here!!:clap:


 Good to see I'm not the only one who jumped ship from Drywalltalk, I go by Mudslinger over there.


----------



## Mountain Man (Jun 3, 2013)

Animal said:


> Good to see I'm not the only one who jumped ship from Drywalltalk, I go by Mudslinger over there.


Mudslinger!! Nice to see you here!! I guess we gotta make the most of a bad situation and maybe we can bring our knowledge and run with it!! I'm up for the change!!


----------



## Animal (Jan 24, 2009)

blacktop said:


> It's so damn messy!! And It just chaps my A$$!:blink:


Had to get your fix also Moore?:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Animal said:


> Had to get your fix also Moore?:thumbsup:


I was just talking about him yesterday. :whistling

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/using-drywaller-stilts-instead-ladder-135653/#post1781649


----------



## Kiwiman (Mar 28, 2008)

Sooo....is blacktop actually Moore, I need to know just in case I say the wrong thing :whistling


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 7, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Sooo....is blacktop actually Moore, I need to know just in case I say the wrong thing :whistling


 I guess you Kiwi's didn't see the new message they put up on DWT:whistling


----------



## Kiwiman (Mar 28, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> I guess you Kiwi's didn't see the new message they put up on DWT:whistling


And I guess you haven't changed your avatar since your last trip to McDonalds there slim :laughing:
Hey that reminds me....where's Slimpickens nowdays?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome, but it looks like they followed you here. Probably followed the mud prints on the floor. :laughing:


----------



## Aussie Bloke (Jun 4, 2013)

What? Started the party without me? Moore did you bring the beer? :whistling


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh no! Who told Moore to bring the beer. We'll never find it in his truck.:whistling


----------



## Kiwiman (Mar 28, 2008)

Aussie Bloke said:


> What? Started the party without me? Moore did you bring the beer? :whistling


Gaz?......Is that you? ......Oh now I'm really confused :blink:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> Sooo....is blacktop actually Moore, I need to know just in case I say the wrong thing :whistling


I could only dream of being half the drywall man he Is :whistling 




:laughing:


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

Are you sure there was a spam problem where you all are from or did they mistake that for how you all talk to one another?

I'm confused as hell but welcome aboard anyways! I did hear the word beer so you gotta be alright!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aussie Bloke (Jun 4, 2013)

Kiwiman said:


> Gaz?......Is that you? ......Oh now I'm really confused :blink:


Yep.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Crthe1783221 said:


> Are you sure there was a spam problem where you all are from or did they mistake that for how you all talk to one another?
> 
> I'm confused as hell but welcome aboard anyways! I did hear the word beer so you gotta be alright!
> 
> :thumbsup:


Moore or less.......less would the rest of us:whistling
Beam me up 2buck, there is no spam here!


----------



## Kiwiman (Mar 28, 2008)

Creter said:


> I'm confused as hell but welcome aboard anyways! I did hear the word beer so you gotta be alright!
> 
> :thumbsup:


Beer and sheep......but what ever you do don't mention sheep :shifty:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 7, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> And I guess you haven't changed your avatar since your last trip to McDonalds there slim :laughing:
> Hey that reminds me....where's Slimpickens nowdays?


Oh back at the fat jokes are we

So how are the sheep doing Shagger, are they still embarrassed about having no hair on their head, just like their owner:whistling


----------



## Kiwiman (Mar 28, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh back at the fat jokes are we
> 
> So how are the sheep doing Shagger, are they still embarrassed about having no hair on their head, just like their owner:whistling


What fat jokes? :whistling


----------



## keke (Mar 30, 2012)

somebody mentioned about party and beer? I am in too :thumbup:


----------

